# Bianchi Carbon XL



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about this bike? Im getting a good deal on one and Im thinking of getting it.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the help...


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

*Just saw your post about the Carbon XL*



Angelracer said:


> Thanks for the help...


Hi Angelracer, 

I have 04 model and its one awesome bike! I got mine last November and have been riding it 4-5 times a week. It’s a very fast and responsive bike but I guess it depends on what component build the dealer/seller is offering. If it’s the Chorus/Elite/ITM package, then I can tell you, you’re getting a very sweet stock bike. I’ve seen the bike offered with Shimano so I can’t really comment how the bike would handle, but you can’t go wrong with Campy and Mavic. Although the stock components are good and ride was still great, I’ve been upgrading my XL to Record/SL/FSA/Ritchey etc and now the ride is even better and even more plush.

The XL makes for a very smooth ride, short or long. I use my XL as a training bike and I know that it absorbs vibration very well—road chatter is low but you’ll still feel the bigger bumps. If you do a lot of climbing, the XL is stiff enough to handle even the most demanding climb. Ah, the one thing that I’ve noticed about my bike is that when you’re accelerating on the flats in a pack, you can really pickup a lot of ground.

I can go on and on about my bike but if have any specific questions, let me know. I’d be glad to answer them if I can.

If you don’t mind me asking, how much is the asking price for the XL?

Keep riding and have fun,
gremelm


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

It will be free, just as long as I win races with it.


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

*That's great you got it!*



Angelracer said:


> It will be free, just as long as I win races with it.


Well then, good luck and have fun!

I know I really enjoy riding 10 laps with the Rose Bowl pack (Tue/Thur) with my XL. I especially love sprinting and attacking the front group on the last lap.  That's as close to racing as I'll get.

Regards Gremel


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

gremelm said:


> Well then, good luck and have fun!
> 
> I know I really enjoy riding 10 laps with the Rose Bowl pack (Tue/Thur) with my XL. I especially love sprinting and attacking the front group on the last lap.  That's as close to racing as I'll get.
> 
> Regards Gremel



Thanks, I lucked out with a friend who noticed Im rather motivated to race so they decided to give me this bike so I could race with that and not worry about working this summer, I'll Im going to do is train to race


----------

